# ACF Apprenticeship



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I just got word that I was accepted into the ACF Chefs Apprenticeship program here in Metro-Detroit. I am locked into three years of class and 40-hour work weeks. I am extremely excited to kick off this new course in my career, but am anxious about how to sever my ties with my current employers. My immediate supervisor has been very good to me, but had no idea that I was even considering changing careers from professional geographer to professional cook! The worse thing is that he is on vacation fot the next two and a half weeks and wouldn't even be around if I were to put my notice in next week. There is a really good opportunity for me here to work in a good place if I jump at the chance before the Fall semester starts. What a predicament!

Well, I look forward to finallly being able to rejoin the ranks of the kitchen brigade and will make sure to keep you all posted of any interesting events. I have been a bit quiet on these boards while all of this was cooking, but now that it is a done deal I want to be able to tell everyone.

Later,

Terrarich


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats Terra!  That's great news.

Jodi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Terrarich!! :bounce: 

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Terrarich, of course you feel bad that you can't explain the situation to your (nonfood) boss in person. But you can always write him a letter explaining why you left -- following your bliss, etc., and thanking him for all the good times and all that you learned from him. Even how being a geographer ties into this new career, which it definitely does. That will go a long way to making both of you feel better about your leaving. It's always hard to leave a job and a supervisor you like; but you have to do WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO. Best of luck!!


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Suzanne,

You have hit the nail on the head. My current career leanings were initiated completely on my realization that I had an inherent synergy existing between my education and my personal interests. There are reasons why I was interested in food and social science from the start. I was intrigued by the relationships between history, culture, geography, economy and cuisine. When I cooked I usually would get involved in the background of the foods I was cooking. I feel more focused in the kitchen then anywhere else. I am eager to see where this path takes me. Bliss? We'll see.

Thanks for the kind words and support,

Terrarich


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats Terrarich!!!!
Its pretty tough to find chefs in this day and age in the Detroit market that are still interested in the ACF programs!!
Kudos to you! I wish you luck in your new career, I think that its a blast!
If you don't mind I was wondering which restaurant that you will be working at?
Bon Appetit!
Chef B


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey Chef B,

No offense, but I don't want to jinx myself. I don't have the gig yet, just staging this weekend. I'll let you all know how things go after Saturday.

Terrarich


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Terrarich-
None taken!!! Best of luck!! Let me know if ya get the job!!

Bon Appetit!
Chef B


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey All,

Well, the stage went "ok". The position I was vying for was at Tribute in Farmington Hills. Very nice with a great chef, chef staff and kitchen. They was another individual, a CIA grad, staging at the same time. He was good from what I could tell and a very friendly guy. Friday night I was put on the hot line. Early I got to help one of the sous chefs with sauce prep and then did some veg prep for the line. That was good. I learned a lot in those few hours. Then service started.

I was put with one of the saute/grill cooks. It was a bit busy and I don't think that the cook necessarily wanted to show me any ropes that evening. I tried to observe as much as I could, but as the night went on I found that I wasn't able to get any action, so I helped in whatever way I could.

The next night I was in garde manger. Lots of fun. The presentation of the dishes there was just a bit more elaborate and I actually got to participate. I was also responsible for the bouche amuse and had to generate a foam to apply to about eighty different plates over the night. That was cool. I had been wondering how foams were made. I once even posted here asking what people thought about foam sauces. Now I feel like I am a pro at it. 

All in all I had a good time and picked up a few things. I am just waiting to hear if I got the job. Turns out there were a few people going for the position. Of course. It is a great kitchen after all. I am just keeping my fingers crossed while investigating other options.

I might just keep hushed on this thread until I actually secure a position. No need for me to go on about this.

I wanted to thank everyone for their sound advice. It was a big help to me going into such a hgh-end kitchen. I just made sure to listen and clean and that got me through.

Thanks again,

terrarich


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Very happy to hear it went well!


----------

